# Clinton River: Yates



## SPORTSFAN1214

been out of town over the weekend
is there any action on the Clinton yet?
planning on going today
any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## stilltryin

Went to Yates last weekend caught nothing but saw some one get one by the dam and he said his buddy hooked one and lost it


----------



## sweet tree

I was up there on Sunday...A little action here and there. This week's rain should turn things up a bit.


----------



## nismo240

anyone been to yates lately


----------



## TheDuke33

Fished it Monday. 15 cars, no fish; well at least I didn't hook any or see anyone hook one for the 3 hours I was there after work. I'm sure there are a few in there. Talked to a couple guys who said they were hammering em this last weekend. I drove by on Sunday, saw the 18,000 cars and said- "Screw THAT".


----------



## 1siena

I have next week off...spring break. I know that Yates is busy on the weekend, does anyone have a prediction on the crowd during the week? If they are "hammering them", I should probably start going? Don't wanna miss the party!


----------



## P.C. Tweek

I have not been out there yet this season, sould wait untill the river drops and cleans up a bit. I drove by the river wednesday,3-19 and it looked too high and muddy to even try fishing. Maybe by the weekend it will be clean enough to try. The good thing about seeing our river high is that steelhead sould be coming up stream!!!!

Tweek,


----------



## back2spool

I have next week off as well.

I plan on many fishless outings!!


----------



## jiggineyes

:lol: Ill be out there in the next few days! Did get a walleye ans a couple suckers the other day. Down by river bends. Shouldnt be too bad during the week. Usually a few, butnot bad. Can get busy in the evening with the recent time change, but mornings there should only be a few there.


----------



## SomeYahoo

Fished a bit downstream of Yates yesterday swinging hardware. No bites, but got some practice. New to the Steelie game and for me, only losing one lure on a snag is a good night :lol:

Anyone got a good book/website on reading the water... still figuring out what to look for when hunting Steelies. Thanks!


----------



## Downriver Steel

SY,

You want to focus on wooded areas, current that is about walking speed, seams where there is fast water next to slow water, current breaks near fast water, bends which tend to result in deep runs and the end of the deep runs where the river shallows out.

My best advice is when you see people catch fish pay close attention to that exact spot. Fish sit in the same exact areas year after year and day after day.

Example: When I was up north last week there had to have been 25 fish caught/hooked in 30 sq feet of river and other than that there was a fish here and a fish there.


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

Downriver Steel
thanks for all the excellent tips in reading water, 
was at Yates yesterday for about 4 hours
I have a spot I like and someone was using it 
later we passed he said there was a fish in the area
but he couldnt get it, saw it roll over, 
I tried later, no luck.
Water was deep, fast and muddy
My plan is to wait a couple days and head out again


----------



## jiggineyes

Is it worth giving it a shot today? Cant catch em on the couch, but if its really muddy it is a lost cause. Anyone been by there today? Thanks!


----------



## SomeYahoo

Downriver Steel said:


> SY,
> 
> You want to focus on wooded areas, current that is about walking speed, seams where there is fast water next to slow water, current breaks near fast water, bends which tend to result in deep runs and the end of the deep runs where the river shallows out.
> 
> My best advice is when you see people catch fish pay close attention to that exact spot. Fish sit in the same exact areas year after year and day after day.
> 
> Example: When I was up north last week there had to have been 25 fish caught/hooked in 30 sq feet of river and other than that there was a fish here and a fish there.


Thank you very much for that. Turns out I was in a good hole after all, though I may have spent too much time at the upstream edge. It was an outside bend with two logs on the outside edge... seems good to me! I'll have to mark that one on the map. As for watching others, I try to stay away from the crowd, though I may have to bite the bullet to learn some.


----------



## jiggineyes

Fished from 130-530 today. water is almost back to normal level. No luck myself but saw 2 steelies caught, both 4-5 lbs. 1 below the dam and one across the street. Ill be back out there soon.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

never steel head fished he clinton fo steel head before. What kind of baits and setus do you guys use any help would be great. 
F.F.J.


----------



## oneluckyhunter

Jiggineyes,
I was out at yates today too (from 2-4) I stayed across the street and didn't even bother going by the dam as I didn't flyfish at all last year and am still learning the ropes. So I walked a long ways across the street, but didn't catch anything. None of the guys talked to today had caught anything either, hopefully next week will be better. Maybe I'll see you out there next time and stop and say hi,
Dave


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

im sixteen, i dont no what a jiggin eye is? what do they look like thxs nick


----------



## Joeker51

No Nick. He was referring to the member - Jiggeneyes- on the first page I believe.:lol:


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

wow i totally miss read that boy do i feel dumb thanks joe how did you do at lexington?


----------



## 1siena

I can vouch for the guy "who hooked four". I was fishing next to him. He landed a 5-6 lb hen, and three suckers. Only one of the suckers was foul hooked. He was definitely not intentionaly snagging. He was using a strike indy, Bead head PT and small egg pattern. Steelhead are nice, but with the way things were, fish are fish!


----------



## back2spool

Wasn't trying to complain about snaggers, it was more sarcasm than anything because all the reports I've heard have been zilch, zip, zero, nada so to hear a guy hook four jumped out at me.

I am sure he was totally legit.

Fishslayer, 4 fished hooked down here is a VERY GOOD day. Nothing like up there...


----------



## nismo240

is spawn good to use this time of year never fished the spring run only fall


----------



## 1siena

I don't use spawn at yates, but there are a lot of people who do. The suckers love it!:lol:


----------



## dobes

Spawn is great for steel on all rivers no matter if its fall , winter or spring . I've caught them during all seasons on spawn . Its my go to bait .


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

dobes said:


> Spawn is great for steel on all rivers no matter if its fall , winter or spring . I've caught them during all seasons on spawn . Its my go to bait .


thanks for the tip Dobes
I've been trying eggsucking leeches, worked once last year 
for sucker and a nice steelie

tried artificial eggs and stoneflies 

But anything is worth a shot


----------



## DE82

I was there today, hooked one steelie on a gulp waxies and landed a 3lb 4oz smallmouth on a F5 Silver Rap. 

I don't think they're in good yet. Still not sure if I'm fishing this place right anyways - Bryon


----------



## Due51

Today using a Waxie. 
(I hope you're allowed to post a picture).
Oh, by the way, it's the first one I've EVER caught.


----------



## Joeker51

Nice looking fish Due. Great color.


----------



## oldrank

awesome fish


----------



## dinoday

That's awesome John!
They can be tough to get from there.........I know right where you were:evilsmile


----------



## Neal

You Owe Me Duerr!!!!!


----------



## kbkrause

Neal said:


> You Owe Me Duerr!!!!!


He owes who???:lol:

Congrats John!


----------



## steelheadpursuit

good to see fish still hold in that spot, i know exactly where your at!


----------



## back2spool

The 1st for you! Nice!! How beautiful is that creature??


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

Congrats Due51
Nice looking fish!


----------



## Neal

kbkrause said:


> He owes who???:lol:
> 
> Congrats John!


Hey, he would have been in the Red Run drain at Dequindre if not for me:lol:


----------



## Due51

Thanks everyone. 
I was worried about posting the pic because people can ID the location (and I didn't know if that's a forum no-no). Regardless, there was quite a few people fishing at Yates yesterday. I just got lucky.

BUT, I will say.......I enjoyed fishing the river and look forward to getting back out there real soon.


----------



## DE82

Due51 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I was worried about posting the pic because people can ID the location (and I didn't know if that's a forum no-no). Regardless, there was quite a few people fishing at Yates yesterday. I just got lucky.
> 
> BUT, I will say.......I enjoyed fishing the river and look forward to getting back out there real soon.


I got a couple of spots on the Clinton you might like taking your kids too John. Lots of bass and panfish and some pike too - Bryon


----------



## Downriver Steel

I would not worry too much about posting a pic with that spot in it. Everyone knows that area anyways. It is far from secret. Great Job.


----------



## dobes

Nice fish . That almost looks like a big native rainbow with the spots and colors . Thats a beaut .


----------



## slammer

My nephew caught a 32"er last night estimated at 15 lbs. as it bottomed out a 12 lb. scale. This is by far the biggest I have seen in the Clinton. I have some pics but I have not been able to post for some reason.
Good luck out there.:yikes:


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

Awesome Slammer!
maybe this is the start of a run
tight lines to everyone


----------



## slammer

Yeah it is probably just starting up hot as he caught her down at 16 1/2 and Harper so they have a long way to run. She may have been confused as I believe that is the spill-way. He went down there after trying Yates but I guess they were packing in there A-holes to elbows so he just left and headed towards the mouth.


----------



## dinoday

Pretty cold and slow there today.
There was quite a few cars,but it wasn't that badly crowded.
Hooked one sucker and that was it...water is still too cold.


----------



## DE82

slammer said:


> My nephew caught a 32"er last night estimated at 15 lbs. as it bottomed out a 12 lb. scale. This is by far the biggest I have seen in the Clinton. I have some pics but I have not been able to post for some reason.
> Good luck out there.:yikes:


If you email them to me I can post them for you if you'd like - Bryon


----------



## Due51

Took my son to the River in Rochester. We went with spinners today and caught/released 3 of these little guys.


----------



## DE82

Due51 said:


> Took my son to the River in Rochester. We went with spinners today and caught/released 3 of these little guys.


Great looking brownie John. My Dad and I are going to have to try and find that spot -Bryon


----------



## slammer

I sent a PM requesting your email.


----------



## kolarchi

Pulled this one in at a secret spot. Hooked it with a yell/green egg sucking leach.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/%5Bimg%5Dhttp://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/530/medium/Steelhead_3_30_08.jpg%5B/img%5D[/IMG]


----------



## dinoday

kolarchi said:


> Pulled this one in at a secret spot. Hooked it with a yell/green egg sucking leach.


Nice fish...I think I saw you there this morning.


----------



## DE82

Slammer I got the pics working now

















That's a great fish there. I don't think it's hitting 15 though, what kind of scale were you using? I ask because I weighed my 28incher that was a male on a digital scale and it was 8.5 and nice and healthy. That one I'd put at about 11-12lbs.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

that is a nice looking fish id say at least 13 lbs look at the belly and it has some pretty good lenghth. is that a jig head and mr twister?


----------



## DE82

fish fanatic jr. said:


> that is a nice looking fish id say at least 13 lbs look at the belly and it has some pretty good lenghth. is that a jig head and mr twister?


Yep white twister. This isn't my fish BTW, just thought I'd make that clear to all. I'm just posting the pics for Slammer. - Bryon


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

still a nice looking fish and and does any one else use twister tails?


----------



## DE82

fish fanatic jr. said:


> still a nice looking fish and and does any one else use twister tails?


For Steelies, it's pretty rare but I know they work at times. I believe that's a three inch twister too. - Bryon


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

well thanks for telling us just a another lure to maybe add to everyons arsenal for steelies.


----------



## stran640

I fished east of ryan road yesterday with no luck. I walked about 1.5 to 2 miles didn't see any fish and no new redds .I fished for 3 hours nothing bit. When all this rain comes this week ,then the river calms down we might have some fish in the river .


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

Good to see some action heating up
agree stran640
after the rain, with these warmer temps
then its FISH ON!!

surprised to see someone catch a steelie with a mr twister
although read an article a couple weeks ago from Eric Sharp of the Freep
he mentioned using worms or artificial berkley gulp worms? in temps around 40

I guess i add artificial worms and mr twisters to my fly box....
anyone ever try live earthworms?


----------



## jiggineyes

Those are both nice fish! I have had luck in the Peir Marquette with the twisters but never try here. Looks like he might have gotten him in the chin though. One of the bigger fish i've seen but looks closer to the 8 lb range to me! Agreat fish for here none the less. Dinoday- I think you gave away your secret spot with that pic!:lol: I fish there a few times a year! 
Ill be heading out to the bends today...gonna brave the rain! Looks like if i go now i should stay dry for a few hours! Will report when I get back!


----------



## slammer

I even questioned the length and he is my nephew:lol:. My brother did measure it also. What I did to see if he was BSing or not was guess the reel handle at 3"(but it probably a little more)and then use that as a gauge and I did get at least 10 lengths of the handle across the fish. Oh well, like I said it really does not matter.


----------



## Bassmad2

Thanks all for questioning someones catch, now why would you do that? Just seems a little rude and to the point it is not allowed. Congrats on the fish BTW. 

So has the flow slowed yet, I cross at bridge in downtown utica everyday and the water still looked high this morning, and if you walk back into riverbends park (undeveloped part) there is a 50 ft log and old tire jam in the river there.


----------



## PLUMMER47

How has this water level effected everything. Been seeing lots of old campfires ?????????? Anyone catch a DB yet? Thanks ........ 


J51 ....asked Jr. about this weekend , is the homestead taking up that much time?


----------



## Joeker51

Dave, he's pecking away at it. Not sure what his issue is. Only stops by to raid the fridge-borrow tools or get his mail. :lol: Me, well the addition is still there.:16suspect been pecking away at the wiring. (too much ice fishing)almost done. Plumbing next. Will talk to him tonight and have him get with you.


----------



## jiggineyes

If you were top actually read the post, youd see no one on this site caught it. He posted the pic and the person who was there said it was a certain length. I simply said it didnt look as big as what slammer was *told*. Didnt mean to stir any feathers and it has allready been resolved!


----------



## Fishslayer5789

slammer said:


> No offense but a 32" fish goes much more than 8 lbs. I have caught many 10-15 lbs steelhead in the St. Clair River and high-lining on the big water and I do not think one of them went over 36". The exact weight really does not matter but please do not cut it in half.


A buddy and I have taken a few steelhead over the past couple years in the 30-34" range. The biggest, a 34" fish tipped to scale to 11.9 lbs and it was very fat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

jiggineyes said:


> You guys are absolutly right! A 31" fish would be way over 7-8 lbs! But loking at the pic the fish is 4" short of the first eye on the rod! Was just thinking the size may have been stretched a bit. I in no way intended to insult anyone! If i did I appologize! I have seen alot of steelies and it just didnt look that big in the pic to me! I have never even seen one over 8-10 lbs out of the clinton. not that there hasnt been any caught! It would be an amazing catch if it was actually 31"! Like i said in a previous post it is a very big steelhead for that river and quite the prize!


----------



## mdouglas

To my best knowledge, Yates is private property. You can fish I believe on the other side in the park and some parts on the other side of the river may be public. I think that I'm going to head over that way tonight to check out the scene. I will post back later.


----------



## stcolympia

Is the Clinton easily wadeable near yates and further down?


----------

